# test pieces when i get my stuff



## chippin-in (May 29, 2016)

When i got home from work tonite i cut up a small hackberry limb i had. These will be my 1st pieces to stabilize when i get my set-up. I am going to try and dye the three smaller one also and see how it comes out. I dont want to waste a bunch of cactus juice. I cant wait!!

Thanks
Robert

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 29, 2016)

Tupperware comes in real handy for dye mixed resin so you can pull them out and soak while you pull vac on something else


----------



## Kevin (May 29, 2016)

Make sure they have no moisture in them at all.


----------



## ironman123 (May 29, 2016)

::

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chippin-in (May 29, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Make sure they have no moisture in them at all.


I am ISO a toaster oven now. My wife got rid of ours cuz we dont use it..DOH!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 29, 2016)

chippin-in said:


> I am ISO a toaster oven now. My wife got rid of ours cuz we dont use it..DOH!!


If you've got room, look on craigslist for an old range oven. Much bigger, and easier to do lots of wood in. I also feel like they're a bit safer, but what do I know. I use my kitchen oven lol

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 31, 2016)

Found my Toaster oven on Craigslist also; bought it dirt cheap! $25 as best I recall. Lady was apologizing for the finish being scuffed up on the one pan she used most out of a set of about 10 cookie sheets and baking pans that went with it. Told her I was going to cook wood in it. She looked at me like I had lost my mind, and said. "You're going to do WHAT?" 

Just make sure you get one with decent controls so you don't have reset the timer every 10 minutes! I found several, only found 1 or 2 with controls that work like a real oven, and would work for what we want to do with them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

